# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در 6 VB > ساختن Setup برای پروژه های VB6 >  رجیستر کردن طوری که برای طرف مقابل مشکلی پیش نیاد

## amir-new.programer

چطوری رجیستر کنم طوری که برای طرف مقابل مشکلی پیش نیاد؟
همه ی راه ها حتی دستی رو هم امتحان کردم ولی نه تو وین هفت نشون میده نه وین اکس پی

----------


## samiasoft

شما با برنامه Setup Factory 9  ستاپ درست کنی  بدون مشکل کاپونت ها رو میتوانید رجیستر کنید

----------


## سید حمید حق پرست

سلام علیکم
در تاپیک زیر آموزش ویدیویی قرار دادم :
*فیلم آموزش پرتابل کردن پروژه vb6 (اضافه کردن کامپوننتهای استفاده شده به ریسورس و رجستر کردن آنها)*
موفق باشید.

یا علی (ع)

----------


## amir-new.programer

> سلام علیکم
> در تاپیک زیر آموزش ویدیویی قرار دادم :
> *فیلم آموزش پرتابل کردن پروژه vb6 (اضافه کردن کامپوننتهای استفاده شده به ریسورس و رجستر کردن آنها)*
> موفق باشید.
> 
> یا علی (ع)


 من نتم گوشیه :لبخند:  . یه منبع کم حجم تر لطفا :خیلی عصبانی:

----------


## amir-new.programer

> شما با برنامه Setup Factory 9  ستاپ درست کنی  بدون مشکل کاپونت ها رو میتوانید رجیستر کنید


 من میخام برنامه کاملا پرتابل باشه

----------


## سید حمید حق پرست

حجمش که 6 مگ هست عزیز
بفرمایید اینم با حجم پایین (1.33 مگ) :
*دانلود*
موفق باشید.

یا علی (ع)

----------


## amir-new.programer

> حجمش که 6 مگ هست عزیز
> بفرمایید اینم با حجم پایین (1.33 مگ) :
> *دانلود*
> موفق باشید.
> 
> یا علی (ع)


مرسی ولی با اینکه دانلود کردم  و همه ی کار ها رو هم انجام دادم کار نکرد .

----------


## setroyd

شاید مشکل از جای دیگس فایل رو بزار بررسی شه .

----------

